# Fiamma vs Milenco levelling blocks



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

I want to buy a set of levelling blocks, chocks to go with them and a set of grip mats for under my tyres in wet/slippy conditions - I can't decide between the Fiamma ones or I've seen some at the the Milenco stand (at NEC) yesterday.
Has anyone any experience of either brands please with regard to reliability/longevity - the prices are very similar.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Friant said:


> I want to buy a set of levelling blocks, chocks to go with them and a set of grip mats for under my tyres in wet/slippy conditions - I can't decide between the Fiamma ones or I've seen some at the the Milenco stand (at NEC) yesterday.
> Has anyone any experience of either brands please with regard to reliability/longevity - the prices are very similar.


We bought the shorter Fiamma levelling blocks initially and they are now in the garage at home , replaced by the longer ones. It's quite difficult, without lots of clutch work, to get up the shorter ones and not run off the end ! Much easier to do fine adjustments on the longer ones. Ours are now 3 years old and show no sign of wear.

We do not have the chocks and have never felt the need for them. i would be concerned that the chock would get stuck and it would be impossible to get it out of the slot and so move the van. We have never slipped down the ramp. I think they are intended for caravans which are lighter.

We have some grip mats. Lots of scorn has been poured onto them on this forum and we have never used them ourselves. We have however lent them to both car drivers and other vanners, often if quite challenging circumstances, and have been impressed by how well they have worked. We always carry them.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Never used the Millenco ones so can't comment on those but we have been using the Fiamma level-up ones for years with absolutely no probs.










They are very sturdy and theres still years of life left in them and importantly, they are about the highest ones you can get. I've never had cause to use a chock yet but I do keep a couple of small ones just in case. 
I carry a set of gripmats which are generally regarded as about as much use as a choccy teapot if you really get stuck but we rest the wheels on them to help spread the load if theres any doubt about the surface.

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Levelling ramps*

Hi

I do not use these products after a Fiamma one collapsed under my wheel.

Instead, I went to the local timber yard and acquired a couple of planks. I carry one long piece (tag axle) and a couple of shorter ones.

The cost - (quote) - "help yourself young man to anything from over there. Just put a few bob in the air ambulance appeal box".

They are solid as a rock and easy to store/carry.

Russell


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

I visited the (cold and muddy) Newark show and Smart Outdoors had got the Fiamma and Milenco levelling blocks - the Milenco are a much higher spec so I bought a set of the large 2 part levels from them. 
I also bought a pair of Milenco grip mats which are so robust that they make the yellow ones look very weedy indeed. I'll let you know how I get on with them.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Can highly recommend the Milenco grip mats - tried and tested on the muddiest field ever and we got away without a hiccup.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ramps*

I am trying to find those huge black ramps discussed on here.

Done a search, cannot find em!?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Milenco*

Found em Milenco Quattro

Can't find any in-stock mind!


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We have five Fiamma heavy duty ramps (six wheels and we forgot a ramp once) but when we see some we intend to buy the higher spec Mileno ones as sometimes the Fiammas don't get the wheels high enough, even though we are very tilt tolerant. We also have four Fiamma grip mats but have only used them once on very soft ground. The four driven wheels and limited slip diff on our Hymer will cope with almost anything (Oh, and it does go backwards uphill!)

P&L


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

(Oh, and it does go backwards uphill!)

P&L[/quote]

Is that a bit of a dig at the poor old Fiat owners :roll: :wink:

Wobby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Instead of Fiamma mats I use plastic temporary garden paths. They are made by Garland. http://www.garlandproducts.com/ cost about £20 for enough to make 2X6ft tracks.

They lay down rather like caterpillar tracks and easily take the 3.5t on grass.

Put them down when first pitching whatever the weather to almost guarantee an easy decamp.

I'm so impressed I bought a second set, they are easily carried on the bike rack, even when carrying a bike.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I've tried for ages to get a set of Milenco Quatro levelling blocks but no one seems to have them in stock. They must be good if they've sold out everywhere!


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Re the Garland roll-out track, the company website includes camping and caravanning as one of the uses for their track. I've sent them an email asking what they consider the weight limit for this track is.

Mike


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Used to use the Fiamma but got some Milenco ones at Peterborough last year.
The Fiamma ones don't give as much lift and the Milenco have 4 staged cups so are easier to set up although we still use a couple of ex Spitfire (Yes, WW2!) chocks :wink: 
The Fiamma ones were a lot smaller and lighter to stow.
Patrick


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We have gradually seemed to have worked up to the Milenco big ones as there are two sets of Fiamma ones in the garage.
On using the stepped Milenco ones I felt that there was a need to use chocks as well as the wheel diameter is greater than the cut out. That mean't that the wheels did not settle into the ramp as only around two thirds of the tyre was resting on the actual ramp itself.
The other problem is that they are so large that you need to find a large space somewhere to store them. Having a Burstner with plenty of storage it's not a problem except for the space that they do in fact take up.

Mike


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Keep it simple!
I cut a baulk of timber in half diagonally with a chain saw.
Simples.

C.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Milenco have brought out a slightly smaller version of the quattro, called the triple - basically the first 3 levels without the highest bit on the end.Same flat bottom design so won't sink but a bit easier to store.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Annsman said:


> I've tried for ages to get a set of Milenco Quatro levelling blocks but no one seems to have them in stock. They must be good if they've sold out everywhere!


Hi

We've been using a set of these for about 5 months or so, found them to be very good and they came with a bag to keep the garage clean. They are easy to drive onto and give you good height. The only problem we've had is that the top of the internal walls where the tyres sit has been bent over in some places by about 5 mm. Not a huge problem.

I had some of the yellow ones which snapped when used on uneven ground.

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Triple*



Friant said:


> Milenco have brought out a slightly smaller version of the quattro, called the triple - basically the first 3 levels without the highest bit on the end.Same flat bottom design so won't sink but a bit easier to store.


Do you know the height of the Triple?


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

What about this????????? Start Bay Caravan Club Site. We were offered this "Tugger" pitch until the following morning when we moved onto level ground. All done with the assistance of the Warden.
Hovis 8O


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We like Clives idea of diagonaly cut railway sleeper but Clive, don't you have rather a lot of payload in your new van?

P&L


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

I believe the triple goes to 12cm whilst the quattro goes to 16cm.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

oohh also - because of the flat bottom on both of them you actually achieve the stated lift as they do not sink into soft ground.We were finding that we lost at least 1-2cm with the Fiamma ones as they sank.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We have the triple Malenco and max lift is 12cm (4-3/4 inches for the old'ns like me) very heavy duty as well. We bought ours at Lowdham leisureworld Nottinghamshire.


Wobby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

loughrigg said:


> Re the Garland roll-out track, the company website includes camping and caravanning as one of the uses for their track. I've sent them an email asking what they consider the weight limit for this track is.
> 
> Mike


You'll find that the tracks will bite into a soft surface so most of the weight is taken by the ground and not the tracks.

The tracks just give a stable surface similar to some club site plastic reinforced pitches, if you see what I mean.

Obviously they would'nt take the weight on a hard surface, tarmac etc, but then you wouldn't need them.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use the Fiamma ramps, but carry some ply board, a bit larger than the base area of the ramps to spread the weight and stop sinking, and drilled to match the holes in the ramps.
I drop some large bolts in through the holes, which stops the ramp slipping on the board, and stops the board moving on softer ground.

When used on gravel, some rubber matting, or old carpet underneath stops movement. Cut the old carpet long enough so the tyre is on carpet before going up the ramp - works a treat!

As the saying goes, there are many ways to skin a cat!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

"don't you have rather a lot of payload in your new van"

I would like to believe so and it certainly started with over a tonne but with all the clutter and my new 400CC motorbike as well as the wife,s 110CC Monkey bike I fear we may be getting close!

C.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Height*

I understood the Milenco Quattro lifted/raised up-to 20cm. Looking here...............................

Milenco Quattro< Click

They are only 16cm which is only 2 cm more than Fiamma's largest at almost half price!

Can anyone confirm the lift Height of the Milenco Quattro?


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Height*



teemyob said:


> I understood the Milenco Quattro lifted/raised up-to 20cm. Looking here...............................
> 
> Milenco Quattro< Click
> 
> ...


I think the Fiamma ones are 14cm to the top of the front edge of the ramp. The actual surface for the wheel at its highest point is 11cm.
I confess I am a convert, The Milenco are also wider so I don,t have to be so precise in lining them up. They also have a solid base so don,t sink into soft ground so readily.
Dave


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

these (quattro level) appear to be back in stock at most online sites now.My friend couldn't get a set for love nor money before Christmas


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just ordered today, thanks to Milenco advising where they had shipped to. 

The retailer I bought through want more stock but have been advised that stock has run out - again!

So if you want a set you had better move fast!

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Further to my Post above.

I ordered the Quattros by phone yesterday afternoon from The Caravan Shop in Glasgow.

They arrived before I got home today at 1330.

CAN'T BEAT THAT FOR SERVICE. (THAT INCLUDES PARCELFORCE)

If you want some try Caravan Shop - Smartish!!

Geoff


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> If you want some try Caravan Shop - Smartish!!
> 
> Geoff


Thanks Geoff - I did just that.

Ron


----------

